# Adam Wan



## John Wolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello, I am curious who has the email address for Adam Wan or MSN address would be better. I would like to talk to him about this upcoming furry porn movie.


----------



## Uro (Oct 17, 2008)

Say what.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 17, 2008)

Um I think its....

500dollarfootlong@hotmail.com


----------



## Azure (Oct 17, 2008)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Um I think its....
> 
> 500dollarfootlong@hotmail.com


5 dorra foot rong?
Also, he has an FA page and a forums account, Zaush for both.  I should know...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2008)

*blank stare*

Just wondering, what are you going to "discuss" with Wan in regards to his movie project?


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 17, 2008)

I only want to talk to him about it, Tycho The Itinerant.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2008)

John Wolf said:


> I only want to talk to him about it, Tycho The Itinerant.



You do realize that no amount of talking to him about it will cause him to complete/release it any earlier, right?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2008)

say wa?


----------



## Uro (Oct 17, 2008)

Are we talking live models here?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2008)

Uro said:


> Are we talking live models here?



???

It's animated.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 17, 2008)

Uro said:


> Are we talking live models here?


Fursuit porn movie.

Just what we need for the media to get ahold of.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/950838/  (NSFW. Duh.)

I think this is kind of a "teaser", sorta.  I once saw a few animation frames (a couple of them were colored and everything) that HAD to be from the movie, but damn if I can remember where I saw 'em.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 17, 2008)

i wish he was making a gay porno *sighs*


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2008)

bane233 said:


> i wish he was making a gay porno *sighs*



He might turn one out with Owen and Bryant if the Kineta flick does well.  *shrug*  Or Aleister.  Or his OWN character.  Who knows.

I'm keeping money stowed away for when Wan releases the Kineta flick.  The only other decent looking animated furry smut flick I ever heard of was something called "Thieves With Tails" by Donotsue (I think).


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/950838/ (NSFW. Duh.)
> 
> I think this is kind of a "teaser", sorta. I once saw a few animation frames (a couple of them were colored and everything) that HAD to be from the movie, but damn if I can remember where I saw 'em.


 
That Is Fucking Excellent Man. 

Do you have links to anything else like that ?


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 17, 2008)

If you want to get in touch with him, I recommend using the main site's private message feature.


----------



## Magica (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't forget to ask him about statues. ;D


----------



## bozzles (Oct 17, 2008)

<3 Wan.

Or at least his art.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Oct 18, 2008)

Not safe for work. AT ALL. 

But because you're all silly here's the link anyway.
http://forums.facepunchstudios.com/showthread.php?t=466427



ahahaha this is going to be hilarious.

Also cub-porn warning. Because Adam Wan is a sick sonovabitch.


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> Not safe for work. AT ALL.
> 
> But because you're all silly here's the link anyway.
> http://forums.facepunchstudios.com/showthread.php?t=466427
> ...


 
Yeah I've seen that and there are some seriously disturbing pictures linked on there. I really hope Adam Wan did not draw that baby cub rape picture.


----------



## yak (Oct 21, 2008)

You know, I just read the second commandment, and I have to say that whoever wrote the Bible was a maniac.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 21, 2008)

John Wolf said:


> Yeah I've seen that and there are some seriously disturbing pictures linked on there. I really hope Adam Wan did not draw that baby cub rape picture.



I'm not sure if you're joking. 

It's not cub, it's his girlfriend.  She has a thing for size-difference.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 21, 2008)

wat? ._.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I'm not sure if you're joking.
> 
> It's not cub, it's his girlfriend.  She has a thing for size-difference.



The Kio character is rather dainty.  But then so was the Bloo character.

The characters and their respective owners are adults, and Wan's stuff is smokin' hot.  Those pics are not an exception.

About the only person I think produces as much incredibly boner-inducing stuff is Richard Foley, and unless I'm mistaken him and Wan collaborate more than a little.


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 24, 2008)

I am talking of course about this picture  
http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/153/baa82969170bf78f8f95b62au9.jpg


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

John Wolf said:


> I am talking of course about this picture http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/153/baa82969170bf78f8f95b62au9.jpg



Well, could be that Kio's character is either into ageplay or is an underage.  I'm assuming that her PLAYER is of legal age, and beyond that I really don't care that much.  What Mr. Wan draws is his business, what he gets off to is his business.  I personally do not particularly care for underage/ageplay material, but I have no right to tell others they can't enjoy it, nor do I think they are bad people for enjoying it.

I enjoy Adam Wan's work, and that is all.  If I ever had the privilege of meeting him IRL then I might or might not make a judgment of his character and decide whether he's a "bad person" or not.

I do find size difference kind of sexy, though not so drastic in my case, and M/F sizes reverse to Wan's art.

If you don't like it don't bother looking at it.  Not like someone's giving you a Clockwork Orange-esque forced viewing treatment.

And if you keep on looking at it and complaining about it, then I'm going to assume you secretly get off to it.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

John Wolf said:


> I am talking of course about this picture
> http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/153/baa82969170bf78f8f95b62au9.jpg



The picture is a manip of an original picture that Adam Wan did.  His girlfriend's fursona is about two feet smaller than Zaush's character and there was a lot of controversy because people thought it was cub art and someone decided to change the picture to give Keovi a diaper and a pacifier.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> The picture is a manip of an original picture that Adam Wan did.  His girlfriend's fursona is about two feet smaller than Zaush's character and there was a lot of controversy because people thought it was cub art and someone decided to change the picture to give Keovi a diaper and a pacifier.



that, and you can tell both of those weren't drawn by adam wan 0_o


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> The picture is a manip of an original picture that Adam Wan did.  His girlfriend's fursona is about two feet smaller than Zaush's character and there was a lot of controversy because people thought it was cub art and someone decided to change the picture to give Keovi a diaper and a pacifier.



Pssh.  Real nice.  Idiots.

You know, if Kio's player says "My character isn't a cub" you think people would bugger off.  Not in this fandom.

Cub-o-phobia and zoo-phobia are getting really rather absurd.  I hate pedos and even I don't give 2 shits about cub art anymore...



NekoFox08 said:


> that, and you can tell both of those weren't drawn by adam wan 0_o



Um, actually, the characters themselves look like Wan's style IMO, if that's what your referring to.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Pssh.  Real nice.  Idiots.
> 
> You know, if Kio's player says "My character isn't a cub" you think people would bugger off.  Not in this fandom.
> 
> Cub-o-phobia and zoo-phobia are getting really rather absurd.  I hate pedos and even I don't give 2 shits about cub art anymore...



I'm gonna guess 4-channers, but it might have just as well have been furs.  

And I'm pretty certain the actual picture was done by Zaush.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

...has Kio's player actually said "I'm not a cub"?  Just wondering... same question with Bloo.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...has Kio's player actually said "I'm not a cub"?  Just wondering... same question with Bloo.



Yes.


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> The picture is a manip of an original picture that Adam Wan did. His girlfriend's fursona is about two feet smaller than Zaush's character and there was a lot of controversy because people thought it was cub art and someone decided to change the picture to give Keovi a diaper and a pacifier.


 
I understand now, though when you see something like that, you start to get worried.


----------



## John Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> He might turn one out with Owen and Bryant if the Kineta flick does well. *shrug* Or Aleister. Or his OWN character. Who knows.
> 
> I'm keeping money stowed away for when Wan releases the Kineta flick. The only other decent looking animated furry smut flick I ever heard of was something called "Thieves With Tails" by Donotsue (I think).


 
Do you have any more information on this Theives With Tails, it's not linked to this picture on deviant art called Kaji Pirates is it. ?


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 8, 2008)

Necroing: It's what's for fucking dinner!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 8, 2008)

Goddammit.

l2MAKE A NEW FUCKING THREAD JOHN WOLF >:/


----------

